# Athens Winter Mystery - December 12, 2015 - Athens, GA



## cuberkid10 (Oct 27, 2015)

Jacob, Chris, and I are excited to announce this unique competition! The focus will primarily be on the 4 mystery events (non-WCA official). Clues as to what these events could be will be updated on the website and other platforms over time, so check back often! Along with the mystery events, we will have 3 rounds of 3x3 and a round of Megaminx (held concurrent with lunch). We hope that this competition will be laid back and a lot of fun for everyone!

PLEASE NOTE: The competitor limit is 35, so register early!

*Date: *December 12, 2015

*Location:* 
Reed Programming Room
Reed Hall at the University of Georgia
102 Hooper Street, Athens, GA, 30609

*Registration Fee:* $20

*Events:*
3x3 (3 rounds)
Megaminx
4 Mystery Events

*Delegate:* Chris Tran
*Organizers:* Jacob Ambrose and Katie Hull

*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AthensWinterMystery2015
*CubingUSA: *http://www.cubingusa.com/athenswintermystery/index.php

Note: The judging video mentioned on the homepage is currently in production. Any suggestions about what NOT to do as a judge would be greatly appreciated (based on what you have experienced or seen)!

We are sponsored by theCubicle.us!


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 27, 2015)

yes just yes. Will find out soon if i can make it


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 27, 2015)

That will be interesting. For the mystery puzzles, do you need to bring other puzzles?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 27, 2015)

Maybe.

Just saying.


----------



## Torch (Oct 27, 2015)

Cool, I'll probably be able to come. 

A couple things for judges to know:

How to write down +2's

+2 boundaries for Pyra (60 degrees), Skewb (60 degrees), and Mega (36 degrees). Especially skewb.

Know the cutoffs, if there are any


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a feeling I won't be able to go, but we'll see!

For judges: I feel like this is fairly obvious after the last comp, but don't talk to the competitors while they're solving.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 27, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> That will be interesting. For the mystery puzzles, do you need to bring other puzzles?



Once we finalize what each mystery event will be, we will specify if so(probably not). We will try to provide everything. So 3x3 is really all you'd need, but feel free to bring anything you want to like any other comp to have fun with everyone


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 28, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Once we finalize what each mystery event will be, we will specify if so(probably not). We will try to provide everything. So 3x3 is really all you'd need, but feel free to bring anything you want to like any other comp to have fun with everyone



And a Mega 

You two are officially my favorite organizers. Sorry Ray 
It's like Mystery Events at Nats, but better.
For judgies:
3, 2, 1, go is really annoying to me
I'm like "I SAID I'M READY!" but in my head.
idk about everyone else tho


----------



## Dadd (Oct 31, 2015)

I might come depending on the mystery events.
For judges: Know what counts as a +2 and what counts as a DNF.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Oct 31, 2015)

What not to do as a judge:
1. Talk to me while solving
2. Having the cube box turned up so I can see the cube
3. Failing at flipping over the box so the cube is out on the table
4. Not being able to know what a +2 is on a skewb and even when I tell you its a +2 you say that its not and won't change it. -_-
5. (This is just personal preference) Please don't ask me to take off my noise isolating headphones when they are obviously not bluetooth.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 31, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> 2. Having the cube box turned up so I can see the cube



This is mainly the runners fault in events that run fast and In a hurry, although the judge should flip it over right when they get it, those boxes can be damn frustrating. anyway, sorry I'll do better at that next time!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2015)

Any idea on when the riddles will be posted?  I'm so hyped up


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 4, 2015)

Registration is 1/3rd full! Mystery riddles will be announced soon!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 5, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Registration is 1/3rd full! Mystery riddles will be announced soon!



Cool, any idea on when the judging video is releasing? No rush.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 5, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Cool, any idea on when the judging video is releasing? No rush.



Quite possibly the night before with the way this semesters been XD. Me and Katie just need to find the time to sit down and do it.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2015)

Huh. Still haven't signed up. I need to do that. Oh well, even if I can't go, I can still try to figure out the clues xD
e: more judgy things:
Write down the full time, please. Even if it's just the third digit (which won't count towards the time), I still prefer the xx.xxx to the xx.xx format. And, at the last Athens comp, I heard that someone was only recording xx.x format, so basically record in xx.xxx.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 7, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Write down the full time, please. Even if it's just the third digit (which won't count towards the time), I still prefer the xx.xxx to the xx.xx format. And, at the last Athens comp, I heard that someone was only recording xx.x format, so basically record in xx.xxx.



Even if there is a 0 as a last digit?


----------



## Dadd (Nov 7, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Even if there is a 0 as a last digit?



WCA regulations say that if it is recorded as xxx.x then it will be the worst possible time. For example, 1.9 would mathematically be 1.90 but with WCA regs it would count as 1.99.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Even if there is a 0 as a last digit?



yeah, if my time is, for example, 15.460 (which would be a good 3x3 time for me  ), then I would prefer to have it written as 15.460 rather than 15.46. It's just a pet peeve of mine :/


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> yeah, if my time is, for example, 15.460 (which would be a good 3x3 time for me  ), then I would prefer to have it written as 15.460 rather than 15.46. It's just a pet peeve of mine :/




Alright. In case I'm judging you, i'll be sure to write it that way 

Also, what are the round advancements for 3x3? I'm wondering if I can make round 2, since there are less people and not as many people will be able to advance rounds :/

Judges: If there is a borderline +2, don't be afraid to ask the delegate about it, and don't make random assumptions about whats a solved cube and what's not.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 8, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Also, what are the round advancements for 3x3? I'm wondering if I can make round 2, since there are less people and not as many people will be able to advance rounds :/



There will have to be 100+ people if there are three rounds of anything.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> There will have to be 100+ people if there are *four* rounds of anything.



12345


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 8, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> 12345



:fp It's early in the morning.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 8, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Hssandwich said:
> 
> 
> > There will have to be 100+ people if there are *four* rounds of anything.
> ...


ftfy
that way it doesn't have to be blank


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 12, 2015)

Bump! double post tho ;-;
So... it's looking like I can't go, but I'm trying to move things around so that I can.
also, goals even though I might not go:
3x3: lol, sub-20 avg and 2nd round? idk
Mega: make cutoff, and maybe a sub-2? 
Mystery events: don't DNF, and know how to do them
also I want to solve the riddles before the comp :3
once they come out


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 12, 2015)

I might as well post some goals too:

3x3: Sub 19 or 18 average, maybe PB? I got ridiculously lucky last time. 
Mystery: Same as Noah, try not to DNF. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2015)

So, riddles will be up when the competitor limit caps? Or some other time?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So, riddles will be up when the competitor limit caps? Or some other time?



When we don't have tests, and projects, and papers todo and we order the stuffz for the events lol. Hopefully soon. We are still debating about which ideas would be best to do.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> When we don't have tests, and projects, and papers todo and we order the stuffz for the events lol. Hopefully soon. We are still debating about which ideas would be best to do.



oki, no rush


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hints:
Please do not share if you figure a hint out (it just gives your competitors an advantage).


Spoiler



Hint 1: Find a partner that is going to the comp 
Hint 2: Sandy Mitch
Hint 3: Drill. Zdthzdddthzdtttthzdthhhhzzzzzzdth. vwala Corndog
Hint 4: 4 Cubes 4 Cubers
Hint 5: Once upon a Time there was a unicorn that rode a rainbow.
Tentative Hint: f3 e5 g4 Qh4#


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 20, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Hints:
> Please do not share if you figure a hint out (it just gives your competitors an advantage).
> 
> 
> ...



duuuuuude
duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
I think I get 1 and 2.
as for the others i have no idea xD


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 21, 2015)

Okso I'll make the post for Jacob: registration is full.
I was the last one to sign up


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Okso I'll make the post for Jacob: registration is full.
> I was the last one to sign up



Thanks we had some back and forth with 35 and then people emailing and dropping.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 30, 2015)

I like bumping relevant threads.
When will this be on Cubecomps (if it is)? I'm not sure if Cubecomps would work for these unofficial events xD
so hype
much excite
wow


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2015)

Probably by next week, definitely before the competition.
Also, mystery events won't be on cubecomps, since they're just for fun.

I'm currently making some mystery puzzles now, and I've gotta say, these are pretty darn challenging.
I hope y'all are going to enjoy these!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 30, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Probably by next week, definitely before the competition.
> Also, mystery events won't be on cubecomps, since they're just for fun.
> 
> I'm currently making some mystery puzzles now, and I've gotta say, these are pretty darn challenging.
> I hope y'all are going to enjoy these!



ooh, more riddles? intriguing. Hopefully there will be a better clue for Event 3. I'm completely lost on that one xD


----------



## Torch (Nov 30, 2015)

Goals:
SUB-10 SINGLE
Maybe do mega? I dunno


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ooh, more riddles? intriguing. Hopefully there will be a better clue for Event 3. I'm completely lost on that one xD



Here's another riddle for event 3:

_You'll need to be familiar with something that comes standard in a first aid kit. It's something most people become familiar with as a child._


These puzzles will make you think outside the box and test your skills. 
Even if your hands aren't the fastest, as long as you're creative and have good social skills, everyone has a chance to win!


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 30, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Here's another riddle for event 3:
> 
> _You'll need to be familiar with something that comes standard in a first aid kit. It's something most people become familiar with as a child._
> 
> ...



bandage solving confirmed an event, you guys WOOOOOOO ^_^


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow Georgia (not the country) has a lotttt of competitions. I gotta get me some Georgia


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 30, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> SUB-10 SINGLE
> Maybe do mega? I dunno



Do it, but don't take sr


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 30, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> bandage solving confirmed an event, you guys WOOOOOOO ^_^



kek
Welp, this should clear things up a bit for me.
 ̶I̶ ̶s̶t̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶n̶o̶ ̶i̶d̶e̶a̶


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 30, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> bandage solving confirmed an event, you guys WOOOOOOO ^_^



As said in Jacob's post, please do not spoil the hints.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 30, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> As said in Jacob's post, please do not spoil the hints.



r u serious -_-


----------



## Torch (Nov 30, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Do it, but don't take sr



My megaminx probably won't get here til Thursday at least, so I'll have maybe a week of experience. I might not even make cutoff.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 30, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> r u serious -_-



I know it wasn't a good "hint", and I guessed that, but still.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 30, 2015)

The event is still not exactly what you guys think. I think everyone will be surprised still  It's pretty different.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 30, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I know it wasn't a good "hint", and I guessed that, but still.



Well, if it helps, i have no idea what it actually is. I didn't think anyone would take bandage solving seriously XD

(no offense to bandage solvers, I love you guys :3)


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Wow Georgia (not the country) has a lotttt of competitions. I gotta get me some Georgia



It's pretty surprising how many people here want to organize competitions.
Like, at least 7 people now.



Also, y'all don't forget the first part of the hint. It's not as simple as bandaging.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 30, 2015)

4Chan said:


> It's pretty surprising how many people here want to organize competitions.
> Like, at least 7 people now.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh, so that's why people might've thought I was spoiling it, I'm dumb -_-

I didn't actually think of bandaging when I left that reply ;-;


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 4, 2015)

So goals I guess:
3x3: not suck Like I have for a year: sub 14 average, sub 11 single (thats basically same or worse as I have been doing)
mega: sub 1:18 average, sub 1:10 single (thats high balling it for me thogh)


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Dec 4, 2015)

Goals: Finals of at least 2 mystery events
3x3: Watever sub 13 avg i guess
Mega: PB single and PB average


----------



## Torch (Dec 5, 2015)

Could you add me to mega please? Thanks!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 6, 2015)

1 week hyyyyyype 

e: btw, I'm selling/trading a Weilong v1, and giving away a random sticker set. Find me at the comp with you want one :3


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone want to purchase a Primary plastic MoYu AoLong v2 at the comp? Find me!

I have replaced the stickers with my preferred set. The set can be found here.

Also, I lube cubes decently well, not to toot my own horn. If you want me to set it up for you, PM me instructions by Friday. I only have Weights 2, 3, and 5 with a little Maru, so limit yourself to that. The lube job will cost NO extra.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 10, 2015)

It's almost 2 days until the competition, and there is no judging video out. How far are you guys into it? I know you guys are busy with college however, so I cant blame anybody. Still, is it going to be out before the comp?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 10, 2015)

I actually was just about to post this, but because of Jacob and I's schedules around this time (this is finals week), we are not able to have the video out. We really had no time to get together and film. However, we are confident that the people we selected as judges know the procedure and what to do and not to do. We hope to have the video done before our next thingy


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh gosh, 2 days... Where did the time go?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 10, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I actually was just about to post this, but because of Jacob and I's schedules around this time (this is finals week), we are not able to have the video out. We really had no time to get together and film. However, we are confident that the people we selected as judges know the procedure and what to do and not to do. We hope to have the video done before our next thingy



 I was looking forward to seeing that... Now I'm looking forward to the next "thingy" xD
but uh 2 days wat, I need to stop sucking at 3x3 before the comp


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 12, 2015)

Woo-hoo! Super fun comp, and I was extremely successful. My results:

3x3: 16.86 PB avg5, and 13.75 in finals :3
4cubes4cubers: 1st place 
Team: 2nd place with me and Noah, Katie and Jacob had to take it -______-
GuanLong Challenge: Only thing I failed in ;-;
Cube on a stick: I was 1 in 4 who solved it successfully, that's all I'll say. 

Thanks to the following people:

-Chris Tran for delagating
-Katie and Jacob for organizing 
-Noah BJoiner for chipping my Mini WeiLong stickers
-___________-


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> -Noah GJoiner for chipping my Mini WeiLong stickers
> -___________-



I swear those were like that when you "gave" it to me xD

My results:
3x3 - OMFG SUB15 SINGLE LIKE WAT, and 17.37 avg so yeahhhh
Mega - sub2 single yayyyy
Sail Challenge - Beat Ty xD and then got paired with Jared. KARMA
That one thing with 2 people - 2nd place UGH KATIE AND JACOB WHYYYYYYY
cube on a stick - 6th/3rd place. 4 people solved it, and I was 2nd closest. The reason I could be 3rd is because *SOME PEOPLE* coughtychrisandjacobcough had an advantage because they knew some stuff about the cube beforehand COUGH
4cubes4cubers - I won with Ty, Nicolas and Adith  I have a certificate. yay.

I liked this comp. It was fun.
AND MORE FREE CUBES!
btw, someone took one of my QiYi Sails, so if you have an extra message me and we can work something out.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> *SOME PEOPLE* coughtychrisandjacobcough had an advantage because they knew some stuff about the cube beforehand COUGH


Cough Cough.
I knew just as much as every one else actually. I knew that the cube was on a stick and that there was a bandage. I didn't even know what the bandage was till I played around with it. And I can prob sub 1 it in like 3 tries or so, Ill make a video or something. Chris was the only one that knew how it worked (and he DNFed lol) I would have forfeited my result like we did for 4 cubers if I had that type of advantage.
Cough Cough <3


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Cough Cough.
> I knew just as much as every one else actually. I knew that the cube was on a stick and that there was a bandage. I didn't even know what the bandage was till I played around with it. And I can prob sub 1 it in like 3 tries or so, Ill make a video or something. Chris was the only one that knew how it worked (and he DNFed lol) I would have forfeited my result like we did for 4 cubers if I had that type of advantage.
> Cough Cough <3



xD But Ty also knew so yeah. y u no fail at team solve ;-; we could've won


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks to Jacob, Katie, and Chris for the competition, I had a lot of fun!

Shouts out to:
-Lil' B
-Ray's mom, she's pretty cool
-Jared's dad
-Jared for being the real winner of the 'guanlong' challenge
-thunderclap for the 6.992 :3
-staff
-stepdad for filming


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Just waiting for the first cube on a stick solve video to get up, then I'll nominate that for the best reaction to a "WR" on the 2015 Forum Awards xD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Mystery Event Results*

This are the results for the mystery events. results for official events 3x3 and megaminx can be found here. 
Sorry If your score is not listed, Might have lost a score card or two for Mystery Events. If dont see your name and know your time, let me know 


Gualong Challenge:
so we didnt write down anything for this event so if someone can verify theirselves thatd be great!
1st: Daniel Wannamaker
2nd: Jared Stinson
3rd: Ray Goslow?
3rd: 
5th: Jacob Ambrose
5th: 
5th: 
5th: 
9th: Katie Hull
9th: Noah Joiner
9th:
9th:
9th:
9th:
9th:
9th:

Cube on a stick:
1st: 3:39.97 Jacob Ambrose 
2nd: 5:33.811 Kevin Acevedo
3rd: 5:57.02 Ty Fazenbaker
4th: 7:00.05 Nicholas Sanchez
and everyone else DNFed , sorry guys, I hope that this event was still a lot of fun for everyone.

Team of 2, 1 cube, 1 move, no speaking:
1st: 1:53.85 Katie Hull and Jacob Ambrose
2nd: 2:02.93 Noah Joiner and Ty Fazenbaker
3rd: 2:04.78 Jared Stinson and Daniel Wannamaker
4th: 2:32.08 Raymond Goslow and Cari Goslow
5th: 3:10.59 Milind Chandramohan and Adith Devakonda
6th: 3:22.14 Chris Tran and Chaewon Min
7th: 3:51.38 Kevin Acevedo and Guy Mayer
8th: 4:12.69 Aiden Mathers and Russle White
9th: 4:12.86 Anderew Davis and Ethan Duke
10th: 4:40.28 Kieran Dizon and David Beugnon
11th: 5:55.72 Tony Bonilla and Ike Watcher
12th: DNF Hollis Merrill and Andrew Nees

Team of 4, 4 cubes, relay, pieces swapping:
0th: 3:23.18 (Disqualified) Jacob Ambrose, Katie Hull, Chris Tran, Chaewon Min
1st: 5:08.33 Noah Joiner, Nicholas Sanchez, Ty Fazenbaker, Aadith Devakonda
2nd: 5:35.17 Ray Goslow, Jared Stinson, Daniel Wannamaker, Handicapped at 3 people
3rd: 5:52.52 Keiran Dizon, David Beugnon, Milind Chandramohan, Andrew?
4th: 6:10.05 Aaiden Mathers, Russell White, Hollis Merrill, Andrew?
5th: 9:35.05 Guy Mayer, Ike Watcher, Kevin Acevedo, Harrison?
6th: DNF Zachary Dorsey, ? (lost Score card)

Fantasy Cubing, who will podium and what time will the organizers get on the mini Guildford Challenge:
score = (1st place wrong == 100) + (2nd place wrong == 75) + (3rd place wrong == 50) + (|correct - guess|)
and is tallied link golf

*Place**1st place**2nd place**3rd place**Mini Guildford**Points**Name*0thDaniel WannamakerNicolas SanchezRaymond Goslow2:260---1stDaniel WannamakerKatie HullRaymond Goslow2:1091Nicolas Sanchez2ndDaniel WannamakerKatie HullRaymond Goslow3:03110Raymond Goslow3rdDaniel WannamakerKatie HullRaymond Golslow3:13122Ty Fazenbaker4thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullNicolas Sanchez3:03162Milind Chandramohan5thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullJared Stinson3:28187Noah Joiner6thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullJared Stinson3:31190Daniel Wannamaker7thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullJared Stinson3:33192Jared Stinson8thDaniel WannamakerJared StinsonKatie Hull3:45204Ike Watcher9thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullNicolas Sanchez3:51210David Bengnon10thDaniel WannamakerNicolas SnachezKatie Hull5:10214Kieran Dizon11thKatie HullDaniel WannamakerRaymond Goslow3:16225Derek Geng12thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullJared Stinson4:35272Bryan Miranda13thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullJared Stinson5:32311Chris Tran14thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullNicolas Snachez11:30669Andrew Nees15thDaniel WannamakerKatie HullNicolas Sanchez22:001299Kevin Acevedo

Thanks to All! this was a lot of fun. Hope you had a lot of fun and met some new great friends. See y'all at the next one.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> This are the results for the mystery events.
> 
> 1st: Jared Stinson
> 9th: Noah Joiner *This is all that needs to be said.*
> ...



"Nicolas Snachez" in original post xD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Just waiting for the first cube on a stick solve video to get up, then I'll nominate that for the best reaction to a "WR" on the 2015 Forum Awards xD



lol dont have that video but I just recorded this:
[video]https://youtu.be/cxBQZIirqFk[/video]


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 13, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Shouts out to:
> -Lil' B



ayeeee lil' b on deck, shouts out to the based god on a hunned thousand bruh
keep it based lil b ***** mob, must protect basedworld, I once met the based god and it was glorious


Spoiler













I'm glad you all enjoyed it! We all worked hard to make it great!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

"I'm not even that fast."
-Daniel Wannamaker, December 12th, 2015


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> "I'm not even that fast."
> -Daniel Wannamaker, December 12th, 2015



>my official pb single - 6.99
>oh wr - 6.88

;-;

(how do you remember these things? .__.)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

Some of my favorite quotes from the comp:
That guy with the sand cube: My cube is the best cube.
The crowd after the first cube on a stick solve: YEAHHHHHHHH
Katie: Chris just disappeared. Me: Would you say he......... Chrisappeared?  Katie: ...no.
Daniel: I'm not even that fast.
Me after my pop: Ay em te bast et tree bi tree.
Chris: With this method, 66% of the time... Me: you get an H-perm?

idk, I liked them


----------

